# Simple,  easy to use laptop.



## Rowan (Oct 22, 2015)

Senior only plays games, Google and email and doesn't like tablets.


----------



## AprilT (Oct 22, 2015)

Congratulations?


----------



## Rowan (Oct 22, 2015)

AprilT said:


> Congratulations?


Need a suggestion  as to what laptop to buy.


----------



## AZ Jim (Oct 22, 2015)

It matters not which Laptop, all the confusion comes from the operating system, browser, and programs.


----------



## imp (Oct 22, 2015)

Used to need to pay attention to memory size, bigger memory, more money. Now, they all seem to have enormous memory, more than most folks can use.

Important that the "RAM", Random Access, which does all the in and out work, be adequately large. 10-15 years ago, ROM, "Read Only", the "disc", had enough, but manufacturers seemed lax on providing enough RAM. Cost factor, proly.

Just my thoughts, which may soon be thoroughly "tested" here...............imp


----------



## AprilT (Oct 22, 2015)

Rowan said:


> Need a suggestion  as to what laptop to buy.




Guess I'm just confused  as yesterday, I thought you said you like tablets have used yours for some time.  I know I have love hate wish tablet using, but, I still like them.  I couldn't figure out if you were searching for someone else or just making a statement. . I still don't know , but doesn't matter, I'm a rookie in this matter.  

What does matter is the intended use, battery life, screen dimensions and such as well.  It will help you in the long run to have a full list of must haves for the system even when you think you just want it for one or two things, the little details one forgets to consider sometimes come back with a hiny crunch. To bad I don't have those pacmen emogies.


----------



## Rowan (Oct 22, 2015)

It's  for my husband  who is using an old laptop  that he has trouble  seeing .


----------



## AprilT (Oct 22, 2015)

Rowan said:


> It's  for my husband  who is using an old laptop  that he has trouble  seeing .




That makes more sense for my brain.  Well pixels, screen resolution those sorts of things will be important for sure.  Maybe someone knowledgeable in this matter will be able to bassist.  In the meantime, I'll see if can find a link to some worthwhile info.

PS...I might not have the info till tomorrow, tonight is one of my must see tv nights I only have have two till Grimm returns.


----------

